# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX  Thumbs up RIFF JTAG-HTC ThunderBolt 4G ADR6400 (HTC Mecha) Unbrick – Boot repair supported

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   * Bug Fix*   *HTC_DesireS.dll*
-------------------------------------
- ID 0x27B360E1 is added to allowed list   *HTC_Supersonic.dll*
-------------------------------------
- added resurrection data for 4Kb NAND chips, so now DLL has data for both 4KB and 2KB versions.    *Please click "Check for Updates" Button in RIFF JTAG Manager to download and install new files. * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

